# 6.5 grendels



## scottmilk9 (Sep 16, 2011)

Just a couple grendels i just got done building. The top one is mine, it has the LAR side charger and the other was a customers. Hopefully we'll get some good footage this fall/winter shooting some coyotes.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nice looking rifles. The anti gun crowd goes nuts over them, but they are very functional hunting rifles. I didn't think so myself until Obama (the worlds best gun salesman) convinced me to buy one. I was surprised at how well it shot and now consider it my go to rifle for coyote. 
I was loosing a few coyote with the 50 gr VMax out of my 16 inch barrel 223 so I switched to a 20 inch with 1-8 twist and the Hornady 75 gr hollow point. No more problems. I like 6.5 and those rifles of yours should be absolute death on coyotes. I read an article in I think it was Shooting Times on the Grendel. The name of the article was something like the best cartridge the military doesn't have. It compared it to the 308. People will laugh at that to begin with until they shoot a Grendel at 800 yards.


----------



## scottmilk9 (Sep 16, 2011)

I read that article too. I love the 6.5 grendel. I shoot a lot of long range as well and have a hit all the way out to 1155yds with 123gr amax bullets.
Here in AZ the pelts aren't worth anything, so the grendel is my caliber of choice. For bobcats where they are worth a little bit, i perfer my 204 or 17rem in the AR15 platform.


----------

